# Central TX Airshow with the micro 4/3rds OMD-EM5



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The rest of the shots are here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157644574064823/


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice work on these.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well done. I'm partial to the prop hub "fisheye" shot. Probably because people have been making fun of my hat. Nice series.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice job. I love a good airshow!


----------

